# Tesla Gets Rolling with Roadster Production



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The models being built in England will come with an interim transmission as the company works with a supplier on a redesigned version.

More...


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally! I never thought they'd start.


----------

